# Creativity Or Desperation?



## geoffd (15/12/11)

not to let something good go to waste, this is what happened the fruit salad from the xmas party...after I ate the fruit.

about 2 litres of the syrup, reboiled. a litre of belgian pale ale & yeast cake

syrup 1.110, OG of the pale was 1.0565 so i'd expect the result should be 8-10% ABV, lovely soft confectionery banana esters comming out of the airlock...or was that the fruit salad?

syrup also contained cinnamon ginger & clove.

Only negative thought as yet is how the spices, fruit contribution & expected low FG will effect head retention.


----------



## alfadog (15/12/11)

I don't see how there can be a negative to it, you are turning fruit salad into something worthwhile!


----------



## manticle (15/12/11)

Father Jack said:


> this is what happened the fruit salad from the xmas party...after I ate the fruit.



Um......... how exactly did you prepare the must? Just chew it up first or did it go on a little journey?


----------



## geoffd (15/12/11)

manticle said:


> Um......... how exactly did you prepare the must? Just chew it up first or did it go on a little journey?



Its a worry that your mind thinks... no veers that way, I'm laughing very hard.

No animals were hurt in the making of this beer, the fruit was all removed, the syrup was only used, made from 1kg sugar, juice & rind of 3 lemons & 3 oranges + the spices & boiled down.

After the fruit was all finished the syrup was reboiled to kill any wild yeast from the fruit skins (apple,grape, pear, strawberries went in with skins on), chilled it for a couple of days then bottled the belgian today & chucked in the last litre with the yeast & she's chugging along quite nicely. yeast stress in the high alcohol I'm hoping will be avoided by the high pitching rate & fairly cool ferment, pitched mid teens & has been sitting at room temp of around 20 degrees, might be just about fermented by tomorrow with the big pitch, I dont expect it to be a clear beer.


----------



## manticle (15/12/11)

Actually the way my mind thinks is probably similar to yours

ie. Can I ferment that?

Nice work. Hope it turns out interesting, especially after the boiling. Interested to hear either way.


----------



## geoffd (27/12/11)

Well it got bottled just now for the princely return of 8 stubbies, no shortage of alcohol, no solvents but the alcohol is quite strong, it tastes a good 10%, quite grapefruity but not as tart, tastes likea mild citrus whiskey. quite a bit of dry tanic type flavours, maybe the kiwi, lemon, red grape? cinnamon & ginger still evident but not dominant or quickly identifiable as they were in the fruit salad clove was low to begin with & not pickable at all, I doubt it will ever clear much better than what I've pictured here, shot a bit fuzzy as I turned the flash off for the close up & i was still shuddering after tasting it  Its come out really unusual but distinctively belgian in yeast character & some low but nice malt from the belgain pale ale. Body seems decent enough, a bit more than I expected, didnt read it but would guess a good 1.020
medium carb priming added, will need at least 3 months but most likely a year.

will probably bring some to Westgate for April meeting


----------



## fcmcg (27/12/11)

You kept very quiet about this when when i was over today....
Noice work, Geoff...
BTW...Are you coming to the Dinner at Josie Bones ?
F


----------



## geoffd (27/12/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> You kept very quiet about this when when i was over today....
> Noice work, Geoff...
> BTW...Are you coming to the Dinner at Josie Bones ?
> F




I hadnt been thinking about, just a last minute decision to check & see if ready for bottling, only did it juts before posting, you forgot your bit of brass too,m I'll bring it to next meeting, I believe I may wet a line thursday so unlikely to call over to watch you wave your magic brewing wand. no dinner for me, my guts are hard enough to keep in any sort of decency without eating another big dinner.


you'd have asked me what it was if you were to look under the grain mill in the brew box earlier..thanks for your help with the gas line.


----------



## fcmcg (27/12/11)

Father Jack said:


> I hadnt been thinking about, just a last minute decision to check & see if ready for bottling, only did it juts before posting, you forgot your bit of brass too,m I'll bring it to next meeting, I believe I may wet a line thursday so unlikely to call over to watch you wave your magic brewing wand. no dinner for me, my guts are hard enough to keep in any sort of decency without eating another big dinner.
> 
> 
> you'd have asked me what it was if you were to look under the grain mill in the brew box earlier..thanks for your help with the gas line.


No Worries...And thanks for the beer..As usual...you do make a good brew !
I'm looking forward to trying the brew in April..did you ever try my Kvas ?
C'mon Geoff...come to Josie's !!
F


----------



## geoffd (27/12/11)

lol belgian laces dont need retying!!!

what was theh Kvas?

I'm also a bit up in the air about going to beerfest this year, are there any plans to coordinate transport?


----------



## fcmcg (27/12/11)

Father Jack said:


> lol belgian laces dont need retying!!!
> 
> what was theh Kvas?
> 
> I'm also a bit up in the air about going to beerfest this year, are there any plans to coordinate transport?


Kvas is Russian Rye 2% drink...do a search on here lol...there is a thread...
Westgate Burbank Mini bus may be going down....


----------

